
Ask HN: How can I profit off Korean peninsula peace? - darrelld
Leaving morality aside:<p>I&#x27;m happy to hear that a decades long war is coming to an end, but also curious, how can one profit from it?
======
JPLeRouzic
* Translation services, not only English-Korean but I suppose that for most North Korean people, modern South Korean looks a bit foreign.

* You can look at China, now that they have less military pressure on their frontier with North Korea, they will need logistics to inundate North Korean markets. They will also need middle-men.

* You can invest in resources (books/media) that would help North Korea to convince South Korea on many difficult/political topics.

------
uberman
Purchase land in the DMZ when it becomes available.

